# Lens Hood For Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS



## decado (Oct 10, 2009)

I was just wondering what my best choice for a lens hood would be for this lens. Is this something that can make a big deal or will any 58mm lens hood do? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grafxman (Oct 10, 2009)

decado said:


> I was just wondering what my best choice for a lens hood would be for this lens. Is this something that can make a big deal or will any 58mm lens hood do? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



I'm not familiar with that exact lens and I'm not familiar with the variety of lens hoods on the market so I will have to speak in general terms. The lens that I am familiar with have a bayonet type, twist lock connection that allows the user to remove and install the lens cap when the lens hood is stored backwards on the lens. You can also install filters when the lens hood is reversed on the lens. This feature is pretty convenient. 

I just looked at bhphotovideo's selection of Canon lens hoods. It looks like Canon makes a specific lens hood for each lens. Most are under $30 so, if I were you, I would make the effort to get the proper lens hood. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2009)

www.bhphotovideo.com


----------

